# دائرة تشويش على أجهزة الاتصالات



## om_7amani (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .. انا عضوة جديدة وارجو منكم المساعدة .. حيث أني مطالبة من قبل الجامعة على تصميم جهاز تشويش على أجهزة الاتصالات ؟ اتمنى ان تشرحوا لي طريقة عمل الدائرة صورة للدائرة حتى استطيع تصميمها . ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## m1o1d (25 أكتوبر 2008)

سوف ابحث انشاء الله


----------



## ادور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## طمطوم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انشاء الله سف ابحث لك


----------



## om_7amani (26 أكتوبر 2008)

m1o1d شكرا لك كثيرا .. وانا سأكون بالانتظار 
شكرا لكل من تفضل بالرد على طلبي


----------



## om_7amani (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ماكو احد عنده فكرة عند الدائرة الكهربائية للتشويش على أجهزة الاتصالات . تعبت وانا ادور بالانترنت ( غلب حماااااااااااري ) .. بليز ابي مساعدتكم


----------



## التوزري (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الكل يبحث على مقاومة التشويش
مالك تبحثين على العكس


----------



## أبى البراء (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هذان مشروعان لعمل تشويش على المحمول 
GSM Jamming& CDMA cellular jammer
أسأل الله العظيم التوفيق للجميع
ملحوظة: الملفان مضغوطان أبى البراء:31::31::31:


----------



## ayham87 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

Smart Jammer for Mobile Phone Systems
ان شاء الله يفيدك


----------



## om_7amani (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا أبي البراء على المساعدة .. وسألتزم بأنه عند عمل البحث سأذكر المصدر اذا سمحت لي طبعا وذلك لحفظ حقوق الطبع ... وانت كذلك يا Ayhanm87 شكرا لك على مساعدتك والتقارير رائعة وتحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات التي ستساعدني في استكمال مشروعي الجامعي .. جعله الله في ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## nnnhany (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين


----------



## alhakimi (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## om_7amani (10 نوفمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن عمل دائرة بديلة أو جهاز بديل يؤدي نفس الغرض وهو والتشويش على اجهزة الاتصالات .. ويفضل تكون دائرة بسيطة وبتكلفة اقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!! 
أو ممكن طرح السؤال بصيغة أخرى : هل هناك جهاز آخر يعمل عمل جهاز التشويش على أجهزة الاتصالات ؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أجهزة التشويش نوعان
الأول نحدد تردد الموجة المطلوب التشويش عليها ثم ننشئ Oscillator على نفس التردد و يقوم بارسال صفارة أو ضوضاء بنفس الطريقة FM/AM etc
الطريقة الثانية هى التشويش على نطاق ما و عن طريق طريق توليد Noise يمكنك التشويش على نطاق معين من الترددات
الدائرة التى فى أول رد باسم Group10Final أقل الدوائر كلفة وربما من الصعب ايجاد أرخص من ذلك


----------



## om_7amani (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخ ماجد عباس .. وسأبحث انشاء الله عن الدائرة Group10Final .. ولكن قبل أن ابدأ البحث هل تعتقد أن ممكن تجميع هذه الدائرة بورشة جامعية ؟؟؟؟ .. حيث الامكانيات هناك بسيطة نوعا ما و وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## عبدالله مسفر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات 

:20:


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot
^_^


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

om_7amani قال:


> شكرا يا أخ ماجد عباس .. وسأبحث انشاء الله عن الدائرة Group10Final .. ولكن قبل أن ابدأ البحث هل تعتقد أن ممكن تجميع هذه الدائرة بورشة جامعية ؟؟؟؟ .. حيث الامكانيات هناك بسيطة نوعا ما و وشكرا مرة أخرى


الأخت الفاضلة
فى هذا الرابط تجدى لوحة تجميع وهى تباع لعمل المشاريع عليها دون لحام و بوردة
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38822
و الدائرة لمن لديه خبرة فى الإلكترونيات يمكن اختصارها و معظم مكوناتها موجوده بالسوق - فقط 3 أى سى ومجموعة مقاومات ومكثفات


----------



## om_7amani (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخي ماجد عباس ولكن عفوا أخ ماجد لم أجد بالرابط أي دائرة تجميع ؟؟؟ ... هل تقصد ان ابحث عن طريق هذا الرابط ؟؟؟؟ .. وشكرا لك مجددا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة
ثانى مشاركة تجدى صورة هذه اللوحة
اما الرابط فأعتذر لأنه مرفوع وهذا بديل عنه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breadboard
وهذا آخر
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/breadb.htm


----------



## حربة اليمن (18 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا وألف +++++++++++++++++ ألف شكر *


----------



## يوهشام (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووررررررررر جدا


----------



## words (22 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*

ممكن لو سمحت اريد منك طلب بسيط
... ماهي الية عمل جهاز التشويش؟؟ الله يخليك


----------



## نعيم البديري (22 مارس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ... اخي العزيز ممكن تحديد
عرض الحزمة المطلوب التشويش او الارسال عليها والمدى
وان شاء الله تجد الافادة مني او من الاخوه الاعزاء بجهاز
الارسال المناسب لذلك الغرض,,


----------



## essamo (25 مارس 2010)

هل يوجد جهاز للتشويش على شبكات الوير لس


----------



## فؤادعبدالكريم (28 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمداسكندر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين وعيدكم مبارك اسكندر


----------



## amna zaki (24 مايو 2012)

هذه دائره للتشويش علي اجهزه الاتصال


----------



## Eng.Mohammed A.R. (4 يوليو 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء واساتذتي الافاضل
مشروعي بعنوان
Design and implementation Mobile phone Intelligent ( Smart ) Jamming system .
أرجو ان تفيدوني في دوائر عملية او افكار عن المشروع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleedsmsm21 (16 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## labdi hadje (30 سبتمبر 2014)

اتلبتبيييييي


----------



## labdi hadje (30 سبتمبر 2014)

غعفعقف6قثف


----------



## yasircd (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ومن افضل الى افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## hobos (23 فبراير 2015)

thankx a lot


----------



## ناصر عقاب (21 ديسمبر 2015)

:31:


----------

